# PRS Cloudy Finish - How to repair?



## Hourglass1117 (Mar 13, 2013)

I just received this guitar, but it came with a surprise...







I have done some reading about this and apparently it is called blushing? Stew Mac sells a product called Blush Eraser but it only works with nitrocellulose finishes, this guitar, I would assume, has a poly finish.

Anyone have any knowledge on this subject? What causes it? How can this be remedied? Is a refinish the only way around this? I am going to get a partial refund if the repair cost isn't much. Otherwise, i'm returning it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kammo1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sadly you may not wish to here this but that bro is "F****D!" The only way to remove that is to strip the finish all off and start again. Blush eraser is only used when you are applying the clearcoat when you are spraying "NOT" when its buffed and polished like that. You have 2 only options send it back and demand a refund or get it refinished. Maybe not the news you want to hear but trust me on this.


----------



## lettsbasses (Mar 13, 2013)

Kammo1 said:


> Sadly you may not wish to here this but that bro is "F****D!" The only way to remove that is to strip the finish all off and start again. Blush eraser is only used when you are applying the clearcoat when you are spraying "NOT" when its buffed and polished like that. You have 2 only options send it back and demand a refund or get it refinished. Maybe not the news you want to hear but trust me on this.


Erm. If the finish is nitro. You can simply apply another coat of clear which, if the guitar is nice and warm, will sort it out. However this does include wet sanding and buffing the whole top again. A job to say the least. Worth doing if you have the skills but otherwise I would expect a full refund!
You can test the finish by wiping some cellulose thinners on the laquer under the pickups or other hidden areas. Nitro will wash off with thinners. If it's plastic it will just pool on the surface. I have no experience with plastic finishes and I'm not sure if bushing occurs with that kinda shiz. Blushing is simply moisture trapped under the laquer.


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks kind of badass actually.


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 13, 2013)

If you have the option to return it, you should do so.

There's just no guarantee that you'll like the repair and then you are stuck trying to sell it to someone else.

There are more PRS's in the sea


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 13, 2013)

it looks to be an older CU24 which I though were shot in nitro before they started using V12


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 13, 2013)

Return it.

Regardless of how you get it fixed, it will void all warranty (Assuming it's new) and it shouldn't have left PRS's factory in the first place. If you're unlucky the moisture got trapped in the first 2-3 coats which means a lot of sanding to get rid of it and a lot of re-coating to get it up to where it's supposed to be.

EDIT: Since you're in the states you may want to contact PRS about it and see if they can sort you out; I'de only do this if you find the guitar to play and sound exceptionally well though.


----------



## JSanta (Mar 13, 2013)

That's too bad because the color is outstanding! Keep us updated.


----------



## lettsbasses (Mar 13, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> Return it.
> 
> Regardless of how you get it fixed, it will void all warranty (Assuming it's new) and it shouldn't have left PRS's factory in the first place. If you're unlucky the moisture got trapped in the first 2-3 coats which means a lot of sanding to get rid of it and a lot of re-coating to get it up to where it's supposed to be.
> 
> EDIT: Since you're in the states you may want to contact PRS about it and see if they can sort you out; I'de only do this if you find the guitar to play and sound exceptionally well though.


It isn't a new one.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Mar 13, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> it looks to be an older CU24 which I though were shot in nitro before they started using V12



I believe this one is poly/acrylic. 



thatguy87 said:


> Looks kind of badass actually.



You want it? 



MetalDaze said:


> There are more PRS's in the sea



You are right about that. I'm just upset to see such a pretty PRS be ruined by humidity like this. 



Kammo1 said:


> You have 2 only options send it back and demand a refund or get it refinished. Maybe not the news you want to hear but trust me on this.



No worries, man. I was expecting these were my only options. I was just curious to have someone shine some light on the subject, which you have. Thanks.



JaeSwift said:


> EDIT: Since you're in the states you may want to contact PRS about it and see if they can sort you out; I'de only do this if you find the guitar to play and sound exceptionally well though.



It isn't brand new. PRS quoted me 1100 dollars to have a complete refinish done. a.k.a. fuck that. 

She is going back. Thanks for all the responses. 

-Aaron


----------



## Musza (Mar 15, 2013)

Is it something wrong with me? For me that looks awesome!

... at least in this picture


----------

